# Luis Gabriel (shaolin95) Audio Gear



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Receiver:
Harman Kardon avr-635

Source:

Onix XCD-99
Pioneer 563a DVD-A/SACD player
Toshiba HD-DVD A1

Speakers:

Paradigm Titans
Insignia bookshelf
Onix X-SLS
Onix X-CS
HTD Level 3 center
HTD Level 3 tower
Rocket Strata Minis!

Cables:
Monster Ultra RCA interconnector
Monster interconnectors all around
Onix 200 speaker cable
Radio Shack 12" speaker cable
Monoprice compenent cable

Extras:
Monster 3600 MK2 power center
Infocus 4805 DLP projector
Comcast HD receiver
XBOX
PC (Opteron 165 [email protected] 3.0GHZ/ 7900GTX)
Portable DVD player as monitor for HK receiver

thats it as far as I recall

Regards


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Luis,

First, let me say "welcome to the Shack".

I've seen you over on AVS, and I know you're pumped about your new Strata Minis. I read your review over there, and I'm always glad to see someone excited about audio stuff. I especially love speakers. 

I've talked with AV123 about picking up a pair of Minis to demo in my home. I live about 20 minutes from their facility, so I could avoid shipping. Of course, they said "no problem", and it's still in the back of my mind as something to do. Now I just need enough free time to compare them to my current speakers... Anyway, I'm going off topic. (Edit -- actually I'm not off topic... I thought your OP was a "hi there" message)

Welcome again, and all the best.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks!
I hope you try them and please let me know what you think of them if you do.
Regards


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You bet, man. I've just heard that they're really great. I just need the the time..........

I'm still supposed to be doing a double-blind amp shootout, writing a program to control my preamp and play FLAC, soundproof a basement, etc., etc., etc. Oh, I also have a 9 month old baby and a wife!!!! Too much to do!!!!

Have a good night.


----------

